# Pet Passport



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Any changes in the past 5 years?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Any changes in the past 5 years?_

Yes, we've got a different dog.

Other than that, no .......


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In the past 5 years, no, in the next 5 weeks, possibly.

If there is no deal in the offing, even though Parliament has agreed there might be, then the UK must wait to see how the EU declares the UK's status. There are no guarantees at present.

If the UK is declared a Third country because no deal has been agreed, even though transitional arrangements will apply to businesses, it may be that asvregards animal movement the EU could insist on proof of antirabies status as regards the blood titre of antibodies. This MUST exceed 0.5mcg/l from memory.

This can only be determined by a blood test from an approved lab (the WDA would exclude Russian one's then....🙃) which must be more than 30 days since certification. In France it currently takes 14 days to get such certification once the blood sample has been submitted (cost for us was 80€).

That will be required as proof before the animal can leave a UK port for the EU. Predumably the current worming before leaving the EU for the UK will continue ftb.

We should hear more after 31 January and then details should be certain before the UK totally leaves on 31 December as regards the outcome of any deal.

That is not meant to be alarmist, merely to raise the thoughts about the blood titre which are mentioned repeatedly in the UK GOV website.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> In the past 5 years, no, in the next 5 weeks, possibly.
> 
> If there is no deal in the offing, even though Parliament has agreed there might be, then the UK must wait to see how the EU declares the UK's status. There are no guarantees at present.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this information Dave? It's only the UK that ever needed a passport to enter the country it was never needed to bring a dog abroad, only to get it back into England.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Where did you get this information Dave? It's only the UK that ever needed a passport to enter the country it was never needed to bring a dog abroad, only to get it back into England.


See here Jan, Dave is correct.

https://ec.europa.eu/food/animals/pet-movement/eu-legislation/non-commercial-non-eu_en

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good advice here;

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pet-travel-to-europe-after-brexit


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> See here Jan, Dave is correct.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/food/animals/pet-movement/eu-legislation/non-commercial-non-eu_en
> 
> Terry


It will be 10 years this year since Motley had his blood test, I don´t have the results so as read it does that mean he needs another blood test? :frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to go to the UK and BACK then yes you need to have the date of the blood sampling, plus the certificated results entered into the Pet Passport and signed and stamped by the approved vet.

If you are only travelling in the EU, none of this applies - it is only to and from the UK. The only restrictions within the EU are entry problems e.g. to Spain from Morocco.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> If you want to go to the UK and BACK then yes you need to have the date of the blood sampling, plus the certificated results entered into the Pet Passport and signed and stamped by the approved vet.
> 
> If you are only travelling in the EU, none of this applies - it is only to and from the UK. The only restrictions within the EU are entry problems e.g. to Spain from Morocco.....


I will have time if we do leave at the end of this month without a deal to get a new test if the vet doesn't have the results still from 2010.
I think May would be the earliest I would come/go.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With a little bit of luck if you are still with the same vet and he has computer records available he may well have the 2010 results and can enter those details to cost you less than the 80€ we were charged last year. The entry into the passport was foc, only the lab cost money. Presumably the 80€ fee included the stamping in charge.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

dghr272 said:


> See here Jan, Dave is correct.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/food/animals/pet-movement/eu-legislation/non-commercial-non-eu_en
> 
> Terry


When I done pet transport I was never asked for any documentation when leaving the UK.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow was blood tested 11 years ago

It was mandatory then 

I’m booking the tunnel soon 

If he can’t come back, we will just wait till he can 

I can’t believe I’m saying this

I should just leave him >

Does this mean you are on your way to Britain Jan ?

Where ?

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

yarmouth said:


> When I done pet transport I was never asked for any documentation when leaving the UK.


I suspect that was either while the UK was a member of the EU so animal movement did not require it, or before 1974 when the Regulations did not require such a tire because no such lab test existed. Hence why dogs used to face 6 months in quarantine coming into the UK, but not going the other way because the UK has always been regarded as clean due to it's island status.

The concern is what happens after the UK ceases to be a member of the EU so the EU can then dictate what they require. At present dogs coming from a "third country" are required by EU regulations to have had rabies vaccinations and PROOF OF IT'S EFFICACY and that is what could be faced fromn1st February onwards or from 1st January 2021 if there is no deal and a total exit as seems to be the likely route.

Experiences from the past are, I am sorry to say, irrelevant. 😢


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Does this mean you are on your way to Britain Jan ?
> 
> Where ?
> 
> Sandra


End of spring early summer time and will be heading to Cambridgeshire/Suffolk where my closest family are.
Depends on how I feel if I drift North east south or west from there, but thats the first port of call.

I will of course make sure I have everything correct for Motley before leaving.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Penquin said:


> I suspect that was either while the UK was a member of the EU so animal movement did not require it, or before 1974 when the Regulations did not require such a tire because no such lab test existed. Hence why dogs used to face 6 months in quarantine coming into the UK, but not going the other way because the UK has always been regarded as clean due to it's island status.
> 
> The concern is what happens after the UK ceases to be a member of the EU so the EU can then dictate what they require. At present dogs coming from a "third country" are required by EU regulations to have had rabies vaccinations and PROOF OF IT'S EFFICACY and that is what could be faced fromn1st February onwards or from 1st January 2021 if there is no deal and a total exit as seems to be the likely route.
> 
> Experiences from the past are, I am sorry to say, irrelevant. 😢


The regulations that I worked under are still the same now, but the question of leaving the UK is irrelevant in Jan's case as she is asking about coming into the UK.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

yarmouth said:


> The regulations that I worked under are still the same now, but the question of leaving the UK is irrelevant in Jan's case as she is asking about coming into the UK.


But I do have to come back again :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> But I do have to come back again :grin2:


WHAT !

Leave the Sunlit Uplands >

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am giving all 3 places a trial, here, where home has been for nearly 14 years, but will never be the same and where my roots are. My feelings right now go with the last one, but next week will probably change again. It is a very confusing time for me Terry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This all makes my blood boil. It is the UK that has the rabies free status and it was the UK that brought in the pet passport so that the editor of a national newspaper could take his dogs to his French holiday home and bring them back in again without them going into quarantine. The rules were there to keep our status as "rabies free".

From memory (!) it was the EU that dropped the titre testing requirement, that we had put in place, on the basis that other countries did not have to comply so why should we. Having had a dog fail a titre test I was always of the opinion that they are necessary to prevent the spread of an awful disease. We should also be treating for ticks under the scheme in my opinion. It is the rule makers that drive me crazy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The worming rule is pretty rediculous, vet, or you in vets presence, gives dog tablet and as soon as you are out of the surgery the dog may bring it up. Ticks can be pretty lethal little critters for dogs and humans alike, much more important to keep them at bay.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I am giving all 3 places a trial, here, where home has been for nearly 14 years, but will never be the same and where my roots are. My feelings right now go with the last one, but next week will probably change again. It is a very confusing time for me Terry.


Your confusion is understandable, especially given that you have potential options. Unfortunately, given your circumstance, things will never be the same again no matter where you are, but you don't need me to tell you that. Take your time to think things through, eventually your gut instinct will see you right, just don't rush it.

No matter where you locate the one thing that will always be constant and won't be lost are your happy memories. We have a close family friend that has had a similar experience, they found bereavement counselling helped put things into a manageable perspective.

Big hug
Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly,nyour problems are far from unique and many of us potentially face the same dilemma.

It is unclear which of us will shuffle off this mortal coil first as both of us have potential problems that could hasten such an event. MrsW is on chemo but ????? Me ? Who knows how my future will pan out.

She is determined to stay in France if left alone, but IMO could not cope with the current house in very many ways, I would probably return to the UK but with greatly reduced treatment and options. If either of us is unable to drive then our current house becomes untenable.

So, we could face the same scenario at any time - all that I can suggest is to think very carefully and try to keep all of your options open if you can so that you can come to the right decision after careful thinking and experience. Your driving licence must be a key feature but it is only one in so many key features.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

After reading a Readers Digest article, many moons ago about planning for later life, Chris and I decided to heed the advice it gave. It advised that making decisions about moving house/location etc in our sixties is difficult. Once into our seventies it becomes very, very difficult and by our eighties it will become nigh on impossible. We started to research places where we would be ok if we were left alone and/or could not drive. We identified a nearby village that actually has a bus service! It also has a doctor's surgery, dentist, butcher, baker and grocery store. We put our house on the market and started to process to move there. First problem was that we were not the only people wanting to live there so prices were higher but we could buy a fixer upper again (!). Then came the bombshell that meant we could get planning permission to build on our land. This has resulted in several years passing with a few more to come before we will be able to sell up IF WE WANT TO. I am already pushing the thought further and further away. Having tried to move my, registered blind, mother to a, more suitable, place and met with ridiculous reasons why she could not move I am sure that we will do the same


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to Pet Passports. - Jan I am pretty certain your vet will have a record of the blood titre test. Take a look in the passport because there is a section in there for the results to be recorded and stamped by the vet. When I worked in the veterinary world a dog's records were never deleted. I am sure it is even more secure now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Back to Pet Passports. - Jan I am pretty certain your vet will have a record of the blood titre test. Take a look in the passport because there is a section in there for the results to be recorded and stamped by the vet. When I worked in the veterinary world a dog's records were never deleted. I am sure it is even more secure now.


I have already looked in the passport Pat and can´t find anything about blood test I will get in touch with the vet sometime and find out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I did write a long answer to the moving back question, the phone rang and I just deleted the lot  accidentally of course.

The most important thing is for the last few years of my life I am happy. I still have a lot of friends I keep in contact with in my home town and my family are there as well.
I never need anyone else when Hans was alive, he filled my life.
Now I am on my own I would like to do things we never did while we were here, go out to the cinema, theatre or down the pub and meet people, things I can´t do here. 
Maybe it will be a pain getting organised, but I will be able to ask and understand the answer without an interpreter.
I was never a political person and I am sure I will be able to live under whatever circumstances in the future the same as everyone else will have to.
It´s getting to look more and more like I am going home to my roots.

P.S. The phone call was from a friend telling me they have a big drive where I can park the van :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It´s getting to look more and more like I am going home to my roots. :


So where will that be Jan, What location?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

These are indeed momentous decisions Jan.

I think you're lucky, owning and being confident driving the van. That will allow you perhaps to do a 'taster' of the various options you have, perhaps for 2-3 months at a time so you have a realistic idea of how things might pan out, and also what's available (housing, support etc)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think wherever we live getting old presents potential future problems 

The question is how soon should we prepare for the inevitable

Neither Albert nor myself could really justify living in this house alone 

But we are close to family, close to town, not too far from Christies hospital, even nearer to my rheumatologist and clinic 

I think a cleaner and gardener could ease things now and we should look into that this year 

I always thought we would move to a village setting as we got older, but of course we were much younger when we thought that 

We hadn’t really considered not being able to drive or even what to do with all our belongings in a downsize 

If we had financial worries I guess that may have already prompted a down size to release capital 

A pet passport won’t be necessary to us , when the old lad goes we won’t have another dog as we are unlikely to live as long as he/she would and I don’t see us using a motor home for much longer 

Life changes for all of us, much quicker than we thought as we get older and dear friends die, and are harder to replace 

Meanwhile I’ll book the ferry for late April and we will have another trip to Europe , fingers crossed 

Safe trip to England for you and the little hound Jan , if you get “up north” you are always welcome to stay here 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This should be moved to a different heading*

because it no longer has anything to do with Pet passports.

I will start another thread headed* I think I am going home*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or you could try looking on the governments instructions for pet passport requirements Jan :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Or you could try looking on the governments instructions for pet passport requirements Jan :wink2:
> 
> Sandra


Which is the link that I posted.......

Which Jan has already acknowledged. To me, that must be the definitive list and source for advice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking ahead a few months and planning my trip to the UK.
My biggest concern is Motley, As there will be no change to pet travel this year I can relax.
When Motley and Shade were first immunised there was no blood test needed so no test is available.
Should the test be needed next year I will have plenty of time to get it done.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pet-tra...rexit#pet-travel-during-the-transition-period


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Should the test be needed next year I will have plenty of time to get it done.


That's my attitude as well.

Many people have had the Titre test done to help swell the Vet's Holiday fund but if it is eventually not required there's going to be a lot of disgruntled dog owners - especially those with multiple dogs.

Being a tight git I'm keeping the lock on my wallet firmly shut until it's certain we need the test.

:nerd:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were suddenly in a position where we felt compelled to pay the fee as we were going to the UK in mid-October last year, due to return mid-November at a time when the "leave on October 31st with No Deal" looked increasingly likely to be the outcome....... 

So at the beginning of October we felt it desirable to have the titre done - it is a one-off expense and valid for life. Bob had the test which came back at around 4.0 units per whatever as c/w the required 0.5 units per whatever, so he is well clear.

We asked for the proof to be emailed to us just in case we were in the UK when it came into force, but no, it came by snail mail, arriving 48 hours after I had left.

Fortunately, it was not required but it has now been entered into his first passport (he now has two consecutive ones as the worming spaces were filled), so we carry it with us all certified by the all important rubber stamp.....

All because of the prevailing uncertainty..... we had even had to make arrangements for him to stay in the U.K. if the documentation had not come through and was required.... it took the lab. three weeks not the four months that UK Gov suggests....

So, we are wiser, poorer, but equipped for the "just in case" event. 🙃

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And as far as leavers are concerned it's all a positive future. Never mind all the people on the ground being affected by this devastating and daft decision. 
Whats it like to be classed as Collateral Damage Dave.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was, like Dave, peace of mind for me to get the titre test out of the way. 
In fact I didn't agree with it being dropped in the first place! We had one of our dogs fail it. This meant that that dog was not protected against rabies. How would I have felt if he had contracted the disease? Or, worse, if he had brought it back with him? I, personally, hope that they bring the test back into law. It was the EU who saw fit to scrap it. We, as a rabies free country, wanted to keep the test but were over ruled by Brussels. Same with the treatment for ticks. I would bring the requirement for treatment, before return, back. Mind you it seems as though that ship has sailed as I think there have been reports already of the ticks, with the disease they transmit, already in the country.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When we first started to come to Germany in the 80is we would find little, mostly empty capsules, about in the forests, these we were told were a tasty treat for wild life, foxes especially, to eradicate tollwut / rabbis. I don´t believe there has been rabbis in this country for some years now.

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...UEDmMBHT7LDdIQ420oCnoECAkQGA&biw=1338&bih=971

Report on Rabbis in Europe.

http://vri.cz/docs/vetmed/49-5-171.pdf


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I too have ignored the blood test for shadow

If and when it becomes legislation if I need to I’ll do it 

On the whole we on the islands that are Britain have much more to fear from importing Rabies than exporting it , so if it’s a vital requirement then I’m sure we will be the first to insist on it 

Still think as we had to wait several months following his first rabies injection before he could leave the country he’s prob already done the trite test 

Still not sure if we will travel in Europe this Spring , but his injections are kept up to date anyway

Sandra


----------



## Bubble22 (Jun 11, 2019)

I can’t be the only person that is getting frustrated with the lack of clarity. It’s only 6 weeks to go to the 4 month deadline on whether we will need another rabies jab from 2021. Vets don’t know, gov.uk not updated since Oct 2019, and just got an email reply this morning from Animal & Plant Health Agency saying they are unable to confirm Country Status. What a shambles!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just surprised you're surprised bubble!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We will give a miss this year, and possibly Next year 

Even if we were well enough 

We won’t take the old man abroad , and we won’t take Shadow either :grin2::wink2:

If we travel at all it will be in England, Wales, Scotland and possibally in Ireland

His injections are all up to date , the dog that is >

But he’s getting old now, as are we unfortunately with arthritis cancer, ect hastening our old age 

And infirmity 

Compared to us the hound from hell is looking OK 

But I don’t think we’ll add complications in travelling to the EU

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone was on the radio scaremongering again about taking our dogs abroad. The worst case scenario of having to titre test and get a health certificate is only if we end up as a "third" country in Europe. Highly unlikely I think. 

And why does everyone keep saying that we can't "go" to Europe? We can go but it will be getting back in that might be the problem. I can't see anything changing quickly as we would have to go back to the quarantine system surely? It is the reason that the Pet Passport was introduced. It was not for us to go to Europe but to get back in without putting our dogs in quarantine.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> ............. only if we end up as a "third" country in Europe. Highly unlikely I think.


I wish I could see that as unlikely.

It's my belief that unless there's a deal the pet passport will become useless. We already don't need it to move within the EU. It's only asked for entering the UK. Letting if fall by the wayside seems to me to be making defenseless animals and those who care for them victims of political dogma in a stupid and irresponsible way.

I'd have thought that if animal charities and animal owners got together and presented a united front to the UK and the EU asking for the pet passport to be preserved there'd be a fair chance of that bearing fruit. The problem might be preventing England thinking it was creating a breach in the EU's anti cherry picking policy through which numerous exemptions could follow.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a British newspaper editor that campaigned and lobbied the Government to introduce the Pet Passport in return for his support in the next General Election. He had two dogs and a villa in the South of France. I cannot see any reason why it would not be continued. The Europeans don't care whether we have one or not. It will probably come down to whether France is prepared to police it at their ports. If not, surely we can police it at our ports?
Again, we must let go of this thinking that the Pet Passport is anything other than a way of avoiding quarantine when entering Britain. All the talk about blood tests etc are just distractions. We used to have to do them and so we can go back to doing them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a British newspaper editor that campaigned and lobbied the Government to introduce the Pet Passport in return for his support in the next General Election. He had two dogs and a villa in the South of France. I cannot see any reason why it would not be continued. The Europeans don't care whether we have one or not. It will probably come down to whether France is prepared to police it at their ports. If not, surely we can police it at our ports?
Again, we must let go of this thinking that the Pet Passport is anything other than a way of avoiding quarantine when entering Britain. All the talk about blood tests etc are just distractions. We used to have to do them and so we can go back to doing them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris Patten and David Hockney were influential. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/197051.stm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't think that the newspaper editor in question, unlike Chris Patten and David Hockney, ever made his interests public. After all they are not supposed to use personal interests in their support of one party or the other 

Whoever it was it is still a British law and, so, ours to change or leave alone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a good dog.






Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's an even better dog




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=214619529991971


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> I don't think that the newspaper editor in question, unlike Chris Patten and David Hockney, ever made his interests public. After all they are not supposed to use personal interests in their support of one party or the other
> 
> Whoever it was it is still a British law and, so, ours to change or leave alone.


The European Pet Passport Scheme is not British. https://www.europarl.europa.eu/unitedkingdom/en/about-us/publicinterest/travel/petpassport.html

It was Great Britain who, in the name of rabies control, created difficulties by using quarantine before the passport scheme was inaugurated though. The UK could do away with the quarantine requirement if they decided to.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

But why would they want to?! Rabies is zoonotic. We do not want it on our shores. It is why we used to quarantine dogs cats and ferrets from all other countries except for one or two rabies free islands. The fact that the scheme was enshrined into European law is due to us being part of Europe and is the only reason it has changed its name. They managed to dilute it while they were at it. We fought the lifting of the requirement to titre test and we fought the lifting of the requirement to treat for ticks but Brussels won on those two counts. Do the French need a "European Pet Passport" to travel around Europe? Or the Spanish? The answer is "no". Only the British need one in order to re enter Britain. We do not need one to enter Europe either so the naming of it as "European" is puzzling.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> But why would they want to?! Rabies is zoonotic. We do not want it on our shores. It is why we used to quarantine dogs cats and ferrets from all other countries except for one or two rabies free islands. The fact that the scheme was enshrined into European law is due to us being part of Europe and is the only reason it has changed its name. They managed to dilute it while they were at it. We fought the lifting of the requirement to titre test and we fought the lifting of the requirement to treat for ticks but Brussels won on those two counts. Do the French need a "European Pet Passport" to travel around Europe? Or the Spanish? The answer is "no". Only the British need one in order to re enter Britain. We do not need one to enter Europe either so the naming of it as "European" is puzzling.


They almost certainly won't want to. That's my point.

For those of you who want to enter the UK with your pets life is probably about to get difficult, which is a real shame.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No it isn't! It is just a blood test to make sure the rabies vaccine has taken. We used to do that until Brussels, in its wisdom, decided that we did not have to. It is only done once in the dog's life time. How difficult is that? We are not even sure that our government will bring it back in. We may just carry on as now. There have been no cases under the current system so I can see the argument being put forward that if it ain't broke then it don't need fixing.
I, and most veterinary surgeons, would like to see the tick treatment brought back but as the nasty things have already been brought into the country that is probably a lost cause


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> No it isn't! It is just a blood test to make sure the rabies vaccine has taken. We used to do that until Brussels, in its wisdom, decided that we did not have to. It is only done once in the dog's life time. How difficult is that? We are not even sure that our government will bring it back in. We may just carry on as now. There have been no cases under the current system so I can see the argument being put forward that if it ain't broke then it don't need fixing.
> I, and most veterinary surgeons, would like to see the tick treatment brought back but as the nasty things have already been brought into the country that is probably a lost cause


Just looked in to see if there was anything I should know.

Do we have to have blood test for any of our inoculation----no
Do you need blood test to see if the Parvovirus jab has taken. no and that's a terrible disease.
So why do they need a blood test to see if the rabies jab has, I wonder how many reports were sent back to vets saying "It didn't work"

You already had ticks in the UK Pat, but it might be the odd dog will bring in one of a new species, but hardly in any great number, I´m sure there aren't too many dog owners that don´t check their dogs daily if they are in a tick area here or in the UK.

Worms are difficult to detect unless you examine the dogs poo and even then the eggs are not seen, that should continue because their are so many dogs that are allowed to scavenge picking up worms from all sorts of means.

Not that I will need to worry about it, well not this year at least, I will wait and see what them that know SFA about dogs decides.

BTW, when we were in the new forest years ago and the dogs had picked up ticks, the vet we went to thought they were lovely little things earnt him a lot of money he said :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see. I'll bow to your superior knowledge Pat.

One query though. So what it amounts to is that the Pet Passport was really never needed in the first place and neither was quarantine? Just a blood test and Bob's your Uncle?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How do you prove that the dog has been vaccinated and blood tested if not by the passport? So yes, either quarantine or pet passport was needed. The blood test is to make sure a zoonotic (transmittable to humans) disease does not enter the UK. I think it is a small price to pay to be able to walk the streets of our country without worrying if we are going to be bitten by a rabbid dog/cat/ferret. Rabies is ten times worse than parvovirus. 

The passport was needed to prevent dogs/cats/ferrets from having to spend six months in quarantine. It is not just a holiday thing. Dogs travel across from Europe all the time. Service dogs, show dogs, stud dogs, puppies being imported. They all used to have to go into quarantine. Six months of their lives spent in one kennel. No contact with humans because they could be carrying that terrible disease. A huge expense for their owners/importers. A traumatised dog when it comes out.

Jan the ticks are awful ones and not everyone checks their dogs like we do. Ticks suck blood and transmit disease from one species to another including to us humans. They did not choose to make us treat for them for fun. Too late now of course anyway. They carry diseases that we would rather not have had but there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Blood test proves surely?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There was I always quarantine as a protection against introducing rabies to our island from the continent 

It would be pointless in Europe where open borders allow foxes etc to pass freely 

Although she is no longer a member On here , Margaret ,a friend of ours had to remain in Spain for 6 months when she inadvertently forgot to renew the rabies jab , well her dog did , so she did 

The injection in question is the test to see if the rabies vaccine is valid and successful 

Shadow had to be tested 12 years ago following his Rabies Inoculation, a bit like human inoculations where we check for some for festering at the site of the inoculation to see if it’s stimulated antibodies, think TB 

That check it seems was dropped, as it seems the age of the pup receiving it has, I only think that is case 

So it’s not just a blood test it’s a blood test to ensure that the dog is protected against rabies by a successful vaccination , and therefore cannot carry that dreadful disease onto our island 

Ticks, well there are ticks and there are ticks , not all carry the same diseases , so it’s wise to keep them out of an island if you can, let Europe keep its ticks and Britain keep ours >

Parvo is everywhere, a yearly booster protects our beloved pets , but I’m pretty sure it can’t be life threatening to humans , Jan 

We could not kennel a dog whose yearly injections are not up to date, Shadows always are, but kennelling is not an option for him 

Worming better than nothing as we return to to our shore , but ticks could should also be 
Eradicated 

That’s only my opinion 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry Pat

I type so slowly now , it must be obvious as I answer posts , stiff fingers and I’m worrying stiff mind now 

You covered it already

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There has been Lyme disease, known here as borreliosis, in England for many years, long before pet passports were invented.

Rabies I do believe has almost been eradicated from European countries, humans who have dies in Europe brought the disease back from outside of Europe.

According to ECDC records, four cases of imported rabies have been notified in the EU/EEA this year. In May, Norway confirmed one rabies-related death following infection in the Philippines. In December, one case was reported in Latvia (returning from India), another one in Spain following infection in Morocco and Italian authorities confirmed the death of a traveller who was bitten by a dog while staying in Tanzania.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

May it continue 

Shadow won’t be transmitting it either in or out of Europe

Does your babe need to be inoculated in order to enter Britain Jan?

You can always just not enter if you disagree with the precautions 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All responsible dog owners in Germany have their dog micro chipped and vaccinated Sandra against rabies and all the other stuff, just like you.

They also have rules for animals being brought into the country.

https://www.pettravel.com/immigration/Germany.cfm

Several countries in Europe have been designated rabies-free jurisdictions: Austria, United Kingdom, Ireland, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, Portugal, Italy, Spain, Greece, Malta, Germany, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Latvia, Estonia, the Czech Republic, Iceland, and the Republic of ...

It´s only your Politicians that make us out to be `Not as thorough` as you are :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great well I wouldn’t know jan

I expect it was so

So why a problem ?

Your Hound vaccinated so welcome 

You’re still welcome to stay with us if you find yourself near here 

He didn’t eat Tuggy’s dog

So I doubt he would eat yours 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are still on the subject of dogs so I don´t mind diversing a bit.

There were lots of dogs where we have just been, the only one he didn´t trust was one that chased him, one of the 2 in the picture, he couldn´t be persuade to make friends with him after that, used to make a huge B line round him.
The other dog he is canoodling with he was very friendly with, she framed him with her tail.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You might want to check that out with Barry 

Or Viv

Or even penguin, or Leslie 

Now Leslie she was besotted by this hound from Hell 

It was like slow motion as she gazed at him and he at her 

It should have been filmed 

He was not allowed in the house, but he followed her in, so tell them Dave 

It was love at first site 

The hound from hell loved another 

But I forgive him 

Because you got a dog you loved 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very, very true and I thank him for his contribution almost daily.

Our Bob is so loyal to me and such a great companion, without Shadow's influence on her we would never have considered having a dog.

Thank you both. He bequiled her with his gentle behaviour and his stick ability - it stayed outside the back door "just in case" forvquite a while.... 🤣


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s not likely You will see him again Dave

It’s not likely you will see us either 

We,re all old and not in the best of health

It seems a big move to cross the channel again

But our memories of you and Leslie 

Remain

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That truth saddens me greatly, you two were brilliant (although I expect the concrete lorry might think otherwise), we value your contributions daily.

Sadly, like you, travel is hard for us now, we are both in isolation, only kept "sane" by our canine companion.

Stay safe, look after Albert and Shadow, they, like you, are special and that is not meant in the derogatory manner that that word is currently used.....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure about that Pat

I just wanted a dog

I’m not really impressed by all those tricks 

Could shadow have done them in his youth ?

Possibly ,but I doubt he’d have been willing 

As so often he has done, he’d have fixed us with a stare saying Really???

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My daughter informs me

A long haired german shepherd costs 

£2500 

Your hound was a snip at the price

Can I sell his body parts ?

Forget it I’m thinking of dragons 

And yes Id pay that for my hound from hell , intelligent enough to to fix me with his eyes and tell me what he needs

We got off to a bad start when I didn’t realise his bowels were falling out 

But now we know each other so well, I know when he decides he wants his breakfast, his evening meal, fresh water 

And in return he guards me with his life

I could do without the Alpha Mayo 

Fortunately Albert is still slightly the boss 

But he’s now 12 , and we are 76 so we don’t necessary have time 

To raise another hound from hell 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob was a real bargain for us.... foc and we thank the day we spotted the FarceBook appeal for homes.

The cost of dogs alarms me as, of course, it encourages crime, there is clear evidence that that is happening.

Sadly, society seems determined to slump to the lowest level in every aspect.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on

Bob was a bargain 

Regardless

Shadow was a bargain despite he is a hound from hell

When he goes as Maybe soon he will 

I’ll wander around the house looking for him 

My hound from hell 

My annoying hound from hell 

Whose plagued every trip in the MH 

But has loved me as no other

His deep brown eyes that have so often stared into mine

Reminding me you are mine so know your place 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Bob was a real bargain for us.... foc and we thank the day we spotted the FarceBook appeal for homes.
> 
> The cost of dogs alarms me as, of course, it encourages crime, there is clear evidence that that is happening.
> 
> Sadly, society seems determined to slump to the lowest level in every aspect.


He may have been free to a good home but he is now worth money to thieves. The latest ones are approaching people out on walks and asking if they want to sell their dog. Another lady caught someone trying to open her car door where her dog was resting on the back seat.

One puppy, out of several dogs stolen in Kent, was recovered after a kind lady bid for it at a horse fair in Norfolk. Of course nothing will happen to those thieves.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> There has been Lyme disease, known here as borreliosis, in England for many years, long before pet passports were invent
> 
> Rabies I do believe has almost been eradicated from European countries, humans who have dies in Europe brought the disease back from outside of Europe.
> 
> According to ECDC records, four cases of imported rabies have been notified in the EU/EEA this year. In May, Norway confirmed one rabies-related death following infection in the Philippines. In December, one case was reported in Latvia (returning from India), another one in Spain following infection in Morocco and Italian authorities confirmed the death of a traveller who was bitten by a dog while staying in Tanzania.


This popped up on my facebook feed today -

Imported ticks
If you find a tick on yourself or your pet after travelling abroad, or after rescuing a pet from overseas, you can send it to PHE for identification. Please provide a detailed travel history, including dates travelled and location of travel on the recording form. Tick species acquired abroad can present different risks to those found in the UK, and some species, if imported, might be able to survive in the UK if they are introduced on a travelled or rehomed pet. If you have any concerns or queries about non-native ticks contact [email protected].

The brown dog tick is non-native to the UK, but in recent years PHE has recorded an increase in the number of these ticks being imported into the country on travelling or imported dogs. This species has an almost global distribution being commonly found in tropical and subtropical regions, but also temperate regions and the Mediterranean. Within these regions, this species is often found feeding on dogs but will also bite humans. In such areas, the brown dog tick can transmit both human and animal diseases such as Mediterranean spotted fever and canine babesiosis and ehrlichiosis. Unlike native UK tick species, the brown dog tick can survive and live exclusively within human homes and dog kennels. The ability of this species to survive indoors means that humans or dogs living in infested homes (or kennels) could be bitten, and in order to reduce tick bite risk and eliminate tick infestations, pest control measures need to be applied.

If you want to read the whole thing then it is here - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/tick-su...Yn5GuA_y_on_SHM#how-to-send-your-ticks-to-phe

It talks about tick born encephalitis too. They are concerned enough to be asking us to send in, to them, any ticks we find on us or on our pets.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m not that concerned Pat, but thanks all the same.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you find that you need to use a tick collar on him Jan ?

Do you have many ticks in your area ?

shadow doesn’t really wander in any long grass now so I just keep a check on him , he reacted badly to a tick collar, became very agitated as though he was allergic the couple of days he wore it

Settled quickly when we removed it , I guess like us they can have bad side effects to some medications 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not many ticks in this area Sandra, but there is the odd one or two depending where he runs because we have deer and wild pigs.

He has these tablets, one about every 8 weeks although it says every 4

https://www.ourpetworld.net/simpari...-22-lbs?___store=canada&___from_store=default

He had this one 3 years ago and he was fine, but the new vet we went to suggested the Simparica as its for 4 weeks and if they have a reaction to the tablet it would go through the system quicker because this one Bravecto is every 12 weeks.
Motley has no trouble at all and the few ticks I have found seem to shrivel up on him seemingly without even biting him.
https://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-pr...250mg-chewable-tablets-for-small-dogs-p-20358


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most tick collars are pretty useless. There is one, though, that is available through vets, that has very strong chemicals in it. They recommend it for travelling abroad sometimes but when I saw what was in it I opted for the pills. I did not fancy stroking my dog with all those chemicals around their neck.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It certainly had an effect on Shadow Pat, if not the ticks 

I carry a spray and a tick remover, haven’t actually had to use it yet

In Israel we had ticks that could be found on humans

When the twins were crawling I checked them constantly for ticks and occasionally found them !

I suppose it was a way of life then, ticks, head lice , scorpions to keep a watchful eye on 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Ahc*

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/small-animal-vet/general-practice/services/animal-health-certificate

What happened with that requirement to bring pets across the Chanel? Surely you don't need to spend £180 each time you bring a dog or cat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is a Brexit thing Jan. We are now considered to be a third world by the EU when it comes to Animal Health. Totally ridiculous of course but that is Brussels for you. The Pet Passport was always designed to get us back into the UK while avoiding quarantine. We didn't need any health certificates to enter the EU because Britain's pets are probably the healthiest in Europe. Now that they regard us as a third country in pet health terms we have to provide a health certificate. Obviously the negotiators were not pet owners when the negotiated our withdrawal. Nice little earner for the vets but I am sure they would rather not be taking up surgery hours with examining healthy pets.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's odd that Brussels keep getting the blame for everything Brexit.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Exactly Ray, blame those responsible for taking the UK out, laws can’t be altered just for the UK and not the rest of the third countries. 
However I would have thought some special concession would have been arranged before the exit.
So that means those of you who bring your pets here are £180 worse off than before and this goes for every trip?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> It is a Brexit thing Jan. We are now considered to be a third world by the EU when it comes to Animal Health. Totally ridiculous of course but that is Brussels for you. The Pet Passport was always designed to get us back into the UK while avoiding quarantine. We didn't need any health certificates to enter the EU because Britain's pets are probably the healthiest in Europe. Now that they regard us as a third country in pet health terms we have to provide a health certificate. Obviously the negotiators were not pet owners when the negotiated our withdrawal. Nice little earner for the vets but I am sure they would rather not be taking up surgery hours with examining healthy pets.


Yes the EU really are ridiculous aren't they:wink2:, we the UK negotiated a deal to make ourselves a third country, a deal that HMG and its leading negotiator heralded as a great deal. Basically, we can't leave the EU club and still be treated like every other member?

Remember HMG and their supporters all stated they knew what they voted for, so too bad and suck up the consequences.

Just like the new to us visa charge for visiting the EU, I have listened to Leavers bitching about that as well, unfortunately it's just another consequence of the UK preferring to be a third country. The most ironic part being, when we were an EU member we helped right the rules of how third countries would be treated and then voted for them to be implemented.

Ultimately please spare me the tears as I and many here predicted them and also the fact that English exceptionalism would surface by thinking such rules don't apply to them.:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:

So if blame and anger is your bag, direct it at the most appropriate target, the Vote Leave cabal and their voting supporters.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Exactly Ray, blame those responsible for taking the UK out, laws can't be altered just for the UK and not the rest of the third countries.
> However I would have thought some special concession would have been arranged before the exit.
> So that means those of you who bring your pets here are £180 worse off than before and this goes for every trip?


Don't forget the new £7 per head visa charge Jan. :surprise:

Terry

Edit: this has woman who still doesn't get.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422901453967044613


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Charging people to visit your country is insane.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Charging people to visit your country is insane.


Maybe, but it's very common, even the UK charge. A visitor from China and many other countries on a standard visitor visa costs them £95.

We holidayed in Turkey a few times and had to pay for a visa each time.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are not renewing Shadows rabies vac this month , so won’t be travelling with him abroad again 

Is the fee to enter Britain or to enter the EU with an animal?

As I recall we were never asked to prove his vaccination on entering France ,only when returning to Gt Britain , still its better than the old quarantine rules prior to the rabies vaccine 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have always had to pay to get into the states. Last time a ten year visa was about £160. And now even with the visa waiver scheme it's about a tenner.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never thought of visa costs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But a visa is not required to enter EU countries from the UK so what’s the 7€ for?
I believe before the EU was created a visa was required.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> But a visa is not required to enter EU countries from the UK so what's the 7€ for?
> I believe before the EU was created a visa was required.


It's what 3rd countries pay, simple.

As I said the EU with the U.K. on board devised and agreed new relationships and rules with regard to non members.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes Terry, but even so you still do not need a visa.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Yes Terry, but even so you still do not need a visa.


Well if it turns out like Turkey, unless you have proof of your tourist visa payment you can't get past passport control.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here you go, it's not EU punishment it's an agreed well planned scheme with the U.K. as a cheerleader.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/aug/05/uk-backed-plan-charge-non-eu-travellers-enter-europe

Like all the other Gammon moaning they can't understand it's not punishment from the EU, It's Their Brexit. 😆

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m alright then and you will be in a few years time when your 70 Terry 😁


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I'm alright then and you will be in a few years time when your 70 Terry 😁


I'll travel with my Irish Passport to avoid the hassle of payments and queues.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who’s a clever boy then or are you in the south?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Who's a clever boy then or are you in the south?


Nope born and breed born Norn Iron, therefore Irish and British.

Brex**** triggered the Irish passport application, along with thousands of other applicants.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> I'll travel with my Irish Passport to avoid the hassle of payments and queues.
> 
> Terry


My dad was from Castlewellan so I thought I'd look into getting a Irish passport, what a ludicrous system unless you have a mass of paperwork it seems you have no chance.

From the citizenship pages:-

*
Documents relating to the Irish citizen parent (unless stated, originals must be submitted):

Original civil birth certificate of Irish citizen parent (showing parental details)
Original civil marriage certificate of Irish citizen parent (if applicable) OR other change of name document (if applicable)
Photocopy of current state-issued ID document (i.e. passport, drivers licence, national identity card) certified as a true copy of the original by a professional from the list of witnesses OR original civil death certificate (if applicable)*

I should imagine most people would not have a clue as to how or where to find these.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My dad was from Castlewellan so I thought I'd look into getting a Irish passport, what a ludicrous system unless you have a mass of paperwork it seems you have no chance.
> 
> From the citizenship pages:-
> 
> ...


Onerous yes but not ludicrous at all, a relation of mine works in the U.K. passport office, the hoops folk have to jump through to get a British passport is just as onerous.

It's incredible what you can find out from online ancestry site applications but a simple place to start for you is in the link below.

https://www.nidirect.gov.uk/articles/ordering-life-event-certificates

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no idea of any of his details as we were estranged, but it should not be so difficult, I know his full name and town of birth, I know mine so it should be that simple.


Thanks for the link Terry, but I don't want to know more about the B******.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I know his full name and town of birth, I know mine so it should be that simple.


If you have your father's DOB then it probably IS quite simple using Terry's link to get a certified copy of the necessary documents.

A passport is a very important document and I'm glad you can't get one simply by saying I should have one.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just copied this from another site -

I have seen on another forum that a vet in Folkstone will do an AHC for £98. You email your pet passport details beforehand and then book an appointment with your pet to collect the paperwork. Worth contacting them for more info. Their reviews look very encouraging and they have 200 parking spaces!! Vets near other ports might be worth contacting to see if they can help.

Abbeywell Vets Folkestone - Local Vets, Happy Pets Abbeywell Vets Folkestone - Local vets, happy pets
We are a local, independent veterinary practice, focused on preventative care. We want you to think of us as your family vet.
www.abbeywellvets.co.uk www.abbeywellvets.co.uk

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Makes sense for a vet to pass on the form filling to one of the admin team and then check it once the dog comes in for its examination. All ridiculous of course because as soon as the dog walks out of the surgery it could succumb to one of the diseases the vet has just declared it is free from.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

£98. squids???

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Around £120 has been quoted elsewhere Ray. The form, they say, takes about 2 hours to complete. All ridiculous of course because our pets are all free of the things they are looking to keep out.

And another one -

From another forum - here is a vet in Havant near Portsmouth advertising on their website AHU for £99 and giving details of the process. As with the vet in Folkstone, you email them your details at least 24 hours in advance of your appointment. Hope that is useful to someone 

https://www.passpets.co.uk/?fbclid=IwAR3X_Ima9IsDpxCxbBRf38KPk9_jDzrMWxcv_rj84QsmwFsj3hZGs6l0NPU


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You can get an EU Pet Passport while in the EU for your pet. 

The AHC is the U.K. replacement for NEW pet passports as no agreement has been attempted BUT existing EU Passports issued BEFORE 31/12/2020 remain valid for the life of the pet. Therefore use eg the French passport to travel from the U.K. to France, no AHC needed, and for entering the U.K. from eg France. It is perfectly acceptable for an animal to hold two passports, the Vets insert details into both.

Getting an eg French EU Pet Passport is straightforward although some vets will not copy details across of drugs eg rabies they have not done, with a rabies titre certificate entered they can transfer details but….. some insist on giving a rabies booster “just in case”.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have read about people doing this and it is interesting. There is a further hurdle for us Brits to cross, apparently, and that is to have the microchip registered in the EU country issuing the passport. I assume there is a cost for this to be done too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I have read about people doing this and it is interesting. There is a further hurdle for us Brits to cross, apparently, and that is to have the microchip registered in the EU country issuing the passport. I assume there is a cost for this to be done too.


I have yet to hear of someone who has actually done all this and taken the animal back to the UK. I have looked in Motleys Passport and the microchip number is on a bar code with the vets stamp across it, how are they going to duplicate that? When I hear from a reliable source that this has all been done successfully then I will believe it, until then it´s just a lot of talk.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You might like to take a look at this FB page Jan. It contains real life stories from people who travel back and forth to Europe with their pets. I presume that a lot of them have property in Europe that they visit regularly.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1041904633016201

I think there is another one that has more information but I can't seem to find it.

I have stopped reading it as it is too depressing but the last I heard is that British microchips are not recognised and so they have to be re registered on the European data base. This is good practice anyway because if the pet goes missing they will be able to read the chip and find the rightful owner. A vet can easily scan and register the chip in Europe.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have to belong to the group to read it Pat, I don´t need to join I will have no problem as I am registered as a German citizen, maybe the people who have homes over this side of the water are also registered in that country. It´s not something I need to worry about.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought you were talking about Motley's microchip?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I thought you were talking about Motley's microchip?


? I told you what it looks like in his passport, what do you mean Pat?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to come back to the Pet Passport again and getting a French passport in exchange for the UK one because I have just heard one person who failed to persuade a French vet to give her dog one. 

Has anyone here managed to get one for their dog, and I am talking personal experience not someone you have heard of.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have just heard one person who failed to persuade a French vet to give her dog one. .


I think you may be on the wrong forum there Gerty


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think you may be on the wrong forum there Gerty


No Puddle this is the correct forum as this was about Pet Passports and getting around the expense of the health check by registering the furry animals in France, not 
you´re passport pet.

You are just being very naughty Puddle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes, it's the voices, they tell me to do bad things.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I have yet to hear of someone who has actually done all this and taken the animal back to the UK. I have looked in Motleys Passport and the microchip number is on a bar code with the vets stamp across it, how are they going to duplicate that? When I hear from a reliable source that this has all been done successfully then I will believe it, until then it´s just a lot of talk.


One of our dogs was born in Germany and has a German passport. The vet in France registered his microchip in the French system without any trouble. I think it cost about 40 Eur. They easily print out a new code compatible with the French system which is in his Carnet de Sante. Completely off topic but just for interest in Andorra all dogs are DNA tested ...so you get fined for not picking up the poo !!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

salomon said:


> One of our dogs was born in Germany and has a German passport. The vet in France registered his microchip in the French system without any trouble. I think it cost about 40 Eur. They easily print out a new code compatible with the French system which is in his Carnet de Sante. Completely off topic but just for interest in Andorra all dogs are DNA tested ...so you get fined for not picking up the poo !!!


Thanks Sal, but I think it might be a bit different for the UK, a 9 page form has to be filled in, stamped by a vet and carried with the passport, the forms have to be renewed every year according to this .





However this woman was still in France so had not tried it on return to the UK. If I do need to go back for any reason I'm fine of course, it's for a friend and his dog I'm thinking about.
Good to see you by the way :laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, you know us all on here so why ask if anyone has returned with their pet? I have done extensive research but as I have not actually returned with my pet then I cannot help I am afraid


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Jan, you know us all on here so why ask if anyone has returned with their pet? I have done extensive research but as I have not actually returned with my pet then I cannot help I am afraid


Simple question Pat, there's a lot that's been said about the French passports for Uk dogs, but up to now I have not found one person that has returned with one of these passports for their British dog, not even the woman in the video, she was still in France so hadn't passed the customs to get back at that time. You can research until the cows come home, but until I hear that someone has returned home successfully with a new passport or the documents this woman was talking about I will keep asking the question.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Research went into if a blood test was needed, Dave I believe had this done, and it wasn't cheap, blood test are not needed. 
The same thing could happen here, French vets taking your money and the thing is worthless to get back into the UK. 
I am not of course asking for myself as I have said a few times already, but for a friend who thinks it´s an easy thing to do, but as yet hasn´t been over here to try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No info on .gov?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought that the U.K. Government had said that EU isssued passports would not be accepted or acceptable for U.K. resident animals.

This was some time ago during the early stages of the transition farce year, I will endeavour to find it, if I can.

We had a blood test done for Bob, who of course has a French passport, it cost us around 80€ but, of course, is valid for life as it is only required as proof that the titre was at a sufficient level,coupled with the repeated boosters (3 yearly now, I believe).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We always used to have to have the blood test done before the first passport was issued. The EU then said that we had to fall in line with with their regs and that it was not necessary. One of my dogs failed the blood test so I always have it done anyway. 
The booster is three yearly if the vet uses Nobivac. Some vaccines only last a year so will need yearly boosters. All depends which vaccine the vet is using.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In 2000 we had a Shellie and 2 GSDs, they all had the blood tests done, there the rule then was they could not return to the
UK until 3 months after the results were given, but that didn’t meat we couldn’t go, so we did, but didn’t return until the 3 moths had passes. By the time we had Shade and Motley blood tests were no longer needed, that had been scrapped, just the inoculation and an annual booster. I dare say this performance you have to go through will change at some time, what a pain the posterior each time you want to travel, more performance than for humans and rabies has been. Who gets the money, the vet or does he have to pay some of that to the government.?
The only cases known of rabies in te EU has been animals brought in fron other countries not from European animals. I would think it’s more important to check for ticks and worms before going home.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's one of the punishments for Brexit  We are classed the same as countries with high levels of rabies and so have to provide 11 page health certificates in order to enter the EU. No account has been taken of our rabies free status. There are some vets over here who refuse to provide certificates because, they say, they have better things to do with their time. There are others near the channel crossings who have set up a side line in processing the health certificates quickly and efficiently. Many vets have made mistakes on the forms (wrong colour ink etc) and the poor traveller is refused entry. As the form is long and detailed the vet does have to charge a fair fee to cover their costs.
It will take a big shift for me to consider jumping through all those hoops. Then I will avoid France who seem to be the most pedantic over the entry requirements.
Then there is the amount of dog food you can take into Europe. From memory it is 2kg per person (!). So if you travel solo with several large dogs you are going to have some pretty hungry dogs on board. Then you have to buy food that might not suit your dog and, in some cases, might make them ill.

Years ago, before the pet passport was even thought of, we used to provide health certificates for dogs being exported or attending shows abroad. It was a simple document that basically said the dog was in good health and free of any infectious diseases.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The 2kg figure is ONLY if it is a specialised food for the animal prescribed by a vet, with a copy of the prescription.

Otherwise it is zero.

Yet another mess Johnson et al has got the U.K. into, this topic was never even discussed before the end of transition as the U.K. Government believed the vets charges would be minimal…….


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure if there was a shift to allow 2kg of ordinary food to be carried? Most people travelling backwards and forwards regularly seem to think it applies to ordinary dog food. Apparently the food can be made of fish and is allowed to enter. The shift might have been done on welfare grounds to allow for people travelling on a Sunday with no access to shops selling their dog food. Perhaps it is an urban myth but lots on the travel with pets facebook page are doing it. I think checks are minimal at the border.


----------

